# öffentliche statistiken



## RedZack (14. September 2002)

hallo zusammen. eigentlich war ich auf der suche nach einem script, das eine livestatistik auf der webseite ausgibt. ich hab tausende gefunden, aber keins war auch nur annähernd das was ich mir vorgestellt habe. selbst programmieren? müsste ich das was ich suche selbst programmieren würde es ewig dauern, ausserdem hab ich zu wenig freizeit *grinz*. jetzt gibt es eben einmal im monat die ausgewerteten logfiles. das tool das ich gefunden habe macht das sehr zuverlässig und legt umfangreiche statistiken in mehreren html seiten an die ich eigentlich nur ersetzen muss. egal....

hier geht das los was ich eigentlich fragen will 

kann ich die ip-adressen meiner besucher bedenkenlos in der statistik zeigen? ich bin nämlich fast der meinung die müsste ich rausnehmen oder unkenntlich machen. das weiss doch bestimmt jemand besser als ich


----------



## Robert Fischer (14. September 2002)

Sofern ich das noch weiss, ist die Speicherung von IP-Adressen nur in Grenzen erlaubt. Öffentlich zeigen würde ich IP-Adressen jedoch ohnehin nicht, gerade bei einer Live-Statistik. In einem geschützten Admin-Bereich hingegen kann man sich diese natürlich ausgeben lassen. Bei vielen Foren etc. steht dann statt der IP nur "IP gespeichert".


----------



## kieferj (7. Oktober 2002)

Hallo RedZack.

Laut Datenschutzgesetz ist das Veröffentlichen von IP-Adressen in keinem Fall gestattet. Du darfst auch Serverseitig keine Daten längerfristig aufbewahren!!!

Dat gah di goot!

Gruß von der Küste


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (7. Oktober 2002)

Aber wenn es eben nur der Admin weiss störts ja keinen.
Da würd ich die schon für mich länger speichern.

Nach dem Motto:
Was irgendwer nicht weiss macht irgendwen nicht heiss.


----------



## kieferj (7. Oktober 2002)

Soweit ist das ja schon richtig! Hilft nur im Zweifel, bsplw. bei einer Auseinandersetzung mit dem Datenschutzbeauftragten, nicht wirklich.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (7. Oktober 2002)

Wäre dann aber schon Pech wenn der sich dann gerade den Adminbereich deiner Seite näher ansehen wollte.

Man muss die Auseinandersetzung ja nicht provozieren.


----------

